# $50 Bills Laying Around



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

In my outdoor travels the past two weeks there have been quite a few $50 bills running around. I was able to collect on a couple, others were seen while carrying a shotgun and were out of range. I'm not even targeting them, just seeing them as I go. Pretty confident I wouldn't find as many if I was looking for them. There does seem to be more than usual this year. Glad I keep my kid's .243 in the truck!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I need to get out and chase those critters! I loaded a crap ton of rounds for the 204 and 22-250 a couple months ago, hoping to get out and do some calling. I normally don't head out until after Christmas or New Years. I keep the pelts, so I wont shoot them before they "fur up".


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought a cheap (but accurate) .223 a couple of years back, with the intention of packing it in my backpack while upland hunting because I frequently saw coyotes. Of course, that idea was ridiculous so I committed to carrying the rifle in my truck instead. I haven't been doing that either. This year, Wagdog and I have watched two $50 bills stand there and look at us with nothing we could do about it. I guess I need to follow through on my original plan!

Great job on the coyotes!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Several times lately we've had coyotes cross the lake we ice fish at. Its happening enough I might take my rifle with me next time out.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

In the last two days I've seen 6. Unfortunately not where the can be shot.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

middlefork said:


> In the last two days I've seen 6. Unfortunately not where the can be shot.


That is frustrating! Similar to those GIANT bucks roaming the streets of town.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Are they still giving out a bounty?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

__





Frequently Asked Questions about Utah's Predator Control Program


The DWR has a predator-control program that provides incentives for members of the public to remove coyotes.




wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## bfrankl (Jan 28, 2021)

Airborne said:


> In my outdoor travels the past two weeks there have been quite a few $50 bills running around. I was able to collect on a couple, others were seen while carrying a shotgun and were out of range. I'm not even targeting them, just seeing them as I go. Pretty confident I wouldn't find as many if I was looking for them. There does seem to be more than usual this year. Glad I keep my kid's .243 in the truck!
> 
> View attachment 150672
> View attachment 150673


Well done! That's a good lookin gun too. I'm a big Ofer in my career finding them 50s, I need to put more work into it.


----------

